# Which dividend paying stock(s) have you held the longest in your portfolio?



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

And is still holding.

Example: ENB held for 27 years, paid about $3.75/share, now worth about $59.99/share.

Btw, this example is not applicable to me as haven't learned to invest in the stock market yet. This is more of a curiosity question and may belong to the "Investing" section than this "Individual" stocks section. But then this is to your chance to show-case your beloved-stock(s) here.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

BCE for me


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

My longest holds are
BLX for 17 years, $11.2 => $39
RY 14y, $50 => $139 and
BCE 13y, $25 => $74.


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

Longest hold is CN Rail, purchased right out of university when I first started investing... just keeps chugging along


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

One of the advantages of having huge embedded capital gains in all your stocks is to stop you from ever impulsively selling them - unless you want to jump a couple tax brackets.

ltr


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ So are you saying it's BRK-A that you own the longest?


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I worked for Great-West Life for 35 years. They had a stock purchase plan that started in 1991 which I joined immediately. Best investment decision I ever made. I left the company in 2005. I still hold all of my stock which has an ACB of $8.14. At today's trading price, I have an unrealized cap gain of ~ $550,000. The dividends are 1/3 more than my pension, so I'll be keeping those shares for the rest of my life.

So to answer you question, I've had GWO stock for over 30 years.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

RBC and AQN are original DIY purchases for me going back over a decade.


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

RY for nearly 11 years, annual returns at 14.5%, including DRIPS (synthetic).
BCE, BNS for nearly 10, annual returns at 11.4% and 12.1% including DRIPS (synthetic).

These were my first purchases when I got rid of my mutual funds and went to dividend growth with the motto "I can lose my money just as well as someone I pay to lose it for me."


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> this example is not applicable to me as haven't learned to invest in the stock market yet.


Wait a sec....Join date of 2011, and over 8K posts (average of over 2 posts here per day for 10 years), yet ^^^ this????? ^^^

Beav, you got some 'splainin' to do.....


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I thing the Beav is a big mutual fund holder......


----------



## OneSeat (Apr 15, 2020)

Raggedy Dandy said:


> RY for nearly 11 years, annual returns at 14.5%, including DRIPS (synthetic).
> BCE, BNS for nearly 10, annual returns at 11.4% and 12.1% including DRIPS (synthetic).
> 
> These were my first purchases when I got rid of my mutual funds and went to dividend growth with the motto "I can lose my money just as well as someone I pay to lose it for me."


What am I missing here? 10 year returns on the above stocks, including dividend reinvesting, are quoted at about half what you say. If I am missing that much maybe I should change my investing style.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Per Morningstar, RY has a 10 year CAGR or 11.75%, BCE 9.83%, etc. Go directly to the data sources for factual data.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess my first 2 stocks were Nova Scotia Power (Emera) and BMO, with BCE close behind. 
EMA held for 22 years, paid $12.10 now worth $64.72.
BMO held for 22 years, paid $43.80 now worth $146.69. (stock split a year after I bought it)
BCE held for 22 years, paid $54.80 now worth $73.76. 

For all the above they are being DRIPed, so their actual worth is much more than just the change in price.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Raggedy Dandy said:


> Wait a sec....Join date of 2011, and over 8K posts (average of over 2 posts here per day for 10 years), yet ^^^ this????? ^^^
> 
> Beav, you got some 'splainin' to do.....


 ... LOL ... it's correct that I joined in 2011 when investing (primarily stocks) only started to perk me. And I only joined this site via a friend's recommendation.

So as for the 8K+ posts, not learning how to make money, I post mostly in the non-investment sections (Other/General Discussions) which can be more than twice a day, LOL!!! That's because I don't make money a priority.

This thread was done only in hope of assisting someone else. Namely, this poster whom I don't know personally.

tfsa $6000


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> I thing the Beav is a big mutual fund holder......


 ... used to but moved away from that. Still have some legacy mutual funds that I'm okay with. Now holding mostly small-cap stocks (eg. AQN, RSI (my favourite!), WEF, etc.), a couple of sector ETFs.


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

Beaver101 said:


> ... LOL ... it's correct that I joined in 2011 when investing (primarily stocks) only started to perk me. And I only joined this site via a friend's recommendation.
> 
> So as for the 8K+ posts, not learning how to make money, I post mostly in the non-investment sections (Other/General Discussions) which can be more than twice a day, LOL!!! That's because I don't make money a priority.
> 
> ...


lol...just giving you a hard time :-D


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

OneSeat said:


> What am I missing here? 10 year returns on the above stocks, including dividend reinvesting, are quoted at about half what you say. If I am missing that much maybe I should change my investing style.


Those numbers are using XIRR in excel (I've got all my transactions recorded). So it includes price appreciation on my original purchases, and also includes the occasional share sales and additional purchases, DRIPs (and growth on DRIPped shares, and any portion of the dividends which was not DRIPped (i.e. cash taken out of the investment). Actual timeframe is about 10.6 years for RY, and 9.something for the other two, but close enough to what I posted above.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

It did not pay a dividend 27 years ago, but MX had been in the portfolio continuously since the first 600 shares at $8.25 IIRC. Bought and sold on numerous occasions to rebalance and take advantage of opportunities over the years, but always held some through the years. SNC has been out of the portfolio a few months on occasion, but it goes back a year or 3 longer than MX (again IIRC) since first buying 4500 at around $3 or $4, adjusted for splits.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

CTC.A bought 22 years ago at 18.15 now 192.10
When I bought it, CT stores were always packed and busy places. Lately, I've been thinking of selling it. The stores have gone downhill; few people seem to be there; the store is messy. It reminds me of Zellers just before it went out of business.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

CIBC since around 1996. Paid 27.00 and now about 150.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

FORTIS (FTS)
can't even remember WHEN I bought it....but at the time, they were still called Nfld. Light & Power....so, it's been a few years! Been veddy, veddy good to me! The EverReady battery of my holdings!


----------



## OneSeat (Apr 15, 2020)

Raggedy Dandy said:


> ............. also includes the occasional share sales and additional purchases...........


Well done - selling and re-buying is a good way to make more profit. 
It is not difficult but you do have to watch the market make sensible decisions.


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

OneSeat said:


> Well done - selling and re-buying is a good way to make more profit.
> It is not difficult but you do have to watch the market make sensible decisions.


Most of it was rebalancing, or taking some profits to allocate to another/new holding where I saw some opportunity. There have probably only been 3-4 of those transactions over the years...


----------



## AlexInvestSavvy (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm relatively new to investing, but as suggested above large-scale financial and energy stocks appear to provide reliability for long-term investing. If it could be relevant I also came across this reference (not suggesting any of these, but maybe of interest). All best : -) TMX Money


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

AlexInvestSavvy said:


> I'm relatively new to investing, but as suggested above large-scale financial and energy stocks appear to provide reliability for long-term investing. If it could be relevant I also came across this reference (not suggesting any of these, but maybe of interest). All best : -) TMX Money


I thought it would be interesting to look at... but I just took a look at the top one and it seems questionable. The fact that it had a 38% yield raised some red flags considering that it was a biotech ETF. When I did a google search and looked on other sites, the price quote was $144 and 0% yield instead of $24 and 38%, so not sure what to make of that list.


----------



## AlexInvestSavvy (Oct 13, 2020)

Indeed, good point. You'd think the TMX site would be reliable, but seems to be conflicting information with different sites.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

best sources are are sedar.com and the companies own website if you are wanting to ensure accuracy of data. Data changes quickly and sites use different metrics ex. Which P/E? Current or forward? They often just state P/E and you are left to guess unless you do the calculation yourself.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

like_to_retire said:


> One of the advantages of having huge embedded capital gains in all your stocks is to stop you from ever impulsively selling them - unless you want to jump a couple tax brackets.
> 
> ltr


We have been purposely bringing some taxable gains into income as part of a forward tax plan. Trying to manage the tax exposure on our non reg investments,


----------



## twa2w (Mar 5, 2016)

BCE for over 40 years, then likely RBC for 30? years.

Just a note on returns as some people commented above. Rates of return on stock can vary dramatically based on the investment date.
If I invest on Jan 1st and you invest in the same stock on Jan 15th, our 10-year rate of return could vary quite a bit, although long periods tend to flatten this out a bit.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

FTS for me.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> FORTIS (FTS)
> can't even remember WHEN I bought it....but at the time, they were still called Nfld. Light & Power....so, it's been a few years! Been veddy, veddy good to me! The EverReady battery of my holdings!


Me too ,My dad gifted us some of his shares , back then you could buy the stock with your bill lol. I have had it myself around 25 years I guess


----------



## kcowan2000 (Mar 24, 2020)

IBM for me since 360 days. Sold off over the years for purchase of home, appliances and cars. Still hold $80k with a capital gain of $33k.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Ah, good old boring dividend stocks. It's like wine, better with age.
Buy, drip, buy some more, hold and forget about them.

My very first trade in 1996, [email protected]$6.53. The dividend yield currently for those shares are 54+% and growing.
My second trade was [email protected]$8.17 and the yield is over 58+% now, and growing.

To me, I always look for the number of shares and dividend. Not so much about the value....



Beaver101 said:


> And is still holding.
> 
> Example: ENB held for 27 years, paid about $3.75/share, now worth about $59.99/share.


So your ENB dividend yield is over 90%, and still growing ! Nice


----------



## Raggedy Dandy (Mar 12, 2020)

Benting said:


> Ah, good old boring dividend stocks. It's like wine, better with age.
> Buy, drip, buy some more, hold and forget about them.
> 
> My very first trade in 1996, [email protected]$6.53. The dividend yield currently for those shares are 54+% and growing.
> ...


Sadly, no. The yields are TD - 3.8%, RY - 3.6% and ENB - 6%, just like the rest of us. Yield-on-cost is a bit of window-dressing, and doesn't account for the length of time the shares are held, price appreciation, reinvestments/withdrawals, etc. The capital which those 1200 TD shares represents isn't netting you 54%, i hate to say.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> So your ENB dividend yield is over 90%, and still growing ! Nice


 ... LOL, only I wished. I was using ENB as an example for a posting. Nevertheless, it's a compliment for those who still own it.



Benting said:


> Ah, good old boring dividend stocks. It's like wine, better with age.
> Buy, drip, buy some more, hold and forget about them.
> 
> My very first trade in 1996, [email protected]$6.53. The dividend yield currently for those shares are 54+% and growing.
> ...


 ... you've to look at RaggedyDandy's post for the "correct" "yield" (for most dividend paying stocks) which isn't north of approx. 6% for most large-cap stocks.

I think you were estimating your "growth" or rate of return (ROR) "overall" of which you still need to divide by the # of years held. Still impressive with your TD held since "1996" and still holding though.


----------



## Benting (Dec 21, 2016)

Beaver101 said:


> ^
> ... LOL, only I wished. I was using ENB as an example for a posting. Nevertheless, it's a compliment for those who still own it.
> 
> ... you've to look at RaggedyDandy's post for the "correct" "yield" (for most dividend paying stocks) which isn't north of approx. 6% for most large-cap stocks.
> ...


😁 Sorry, I do not know much some of the terms and how to calculate them. Please help me out here.

Let's say the current TD stock price is $93 like today. It pays a dividend of $3.56 each year, and the dividend yield is 3.56/93 = 3.828%.
So, if I pay this stock for only $6.53 and get pay for $3.56 each year, is it not a yield of 3.56/6.53 = 54% ?


----------



## kcowan2000 (Mar 24, 2020)

Yes it is your yield on cost.. But means nothing to anyone else.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Benting said:


> So, if I pay this stock for only $6.53 and get pay for $3.56 each year, is it not a yield of 3.56/6.53 = 54%


You're mixing apples and oranges in the same formula. The $6.56 is in 1996 dollars while the $3.56 is in 2022 dollars. The resulting Yield on Cost is only a novelty stat, for your own amusement.

ltr


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> You're mixing apples and oranges in the same formula. The $6.56 is in 1996 dollars while the $3.56 is in 2022 dollars. The resulting Yield on Cost is only a novelty stat, for your own amusement.
> 
> ltr


 ... that's another way of saying if you Benting (more for you) and I were to buy TD today, my dividend yield would only be 3.83% as you've calculated previously. However, you've to look at the Total Return (or a rate of return) when you eventually sell. Bottomline: how much you made with that investment that's gonna to count. In Benting's case, it's some ka-ching$$$$$$$.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Most people use XRR as a better measuring stick of performance. I think the important thing to take from the thread is that investing in large cap dividend stocks for the long term (20-30 years) has provided, and likely will, provided a nice return for investors. Of the companies posted in the thread not a single company came as a surprise to me. I believe even the average non investor would have heard of most of the names.


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

Retired Peasant said:


> CTC.A bought 22 years ago at 18.15 now 192.10
> When I bought it, CT stores were always packed and busy places. Lately, I've been thinking of selling it. The stores have gone downhill; few people seem to be there; the store is messy. It reminds me of Zellers just before it went out of business.


My impression of CT as well. I know some of the business has moved online, but seriously, they seem to hire really poor employees. And they sell more and more stuff of junky quality.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

ENB for me. First dividend paying stock 13 years ago, it will be 14 years ago in December 2022. Bought a few others since then 








Then and Now – Enbridge


I’m going to start a new series on my site entitled Then and Now where I revisit some older blogposts and either rip them to shreds (because my thinking has changed since then) or I’ll confir…




www.myownadvisor.ca


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

My Own Advisor said:


> ENB for me. First dividend paying stock 13 years ago, it will be 14 years ago in December 2022. Bought a few others since then


ENF (gone a few years back) was an older one for me along with ENB.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I had owned ENF at one point and it got merged to ENB. Can't recall what I did after that - think I sold it.


----------



## kjmcrae (Apr 3, 2009)

Can't remember if BCE or TD was the first one - they were both 16+ years ago.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

FTS, BCE & TRP in 2009. held for 13 years. dripping all of these and others.
BCE avg cost $34.90 (pd 25), TRP avg cost $37.43., FTS avg cost $28.60, 
and RY (my fav) in 2012 avg cost is $78.30, and 53% of a TFSA! (not much diversification here!) 
I made alot of mistakes before then switching in and out of funds. Finally figured it out. Buy it and forget it.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Morningstar is a good resource to look up a stock, and it shows long term "total return" annualized performance, including dividends as well.

Here are the 15 year returns of some of the stocks mentioned earlier (annualized)

6.37% BCE
6.70% TRP
7.88% FTS
8.39% TD
10.55% ENB

All of the above have beaten the TSX index in that time period. And the Portfolio Visualizer shows that the return of this bunch since 1996 has been a whopping 13.55% annually.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

Best guess for 1999 is ...
BCE 
L 
ENB


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

For the simple answer it is FTS and BCE.

The more involved answer is WSP. I worked for company X, owned shares in it, a CCPC. Those 20K worth of shares became worth 70K on buy out by company Y, also a CCPC. Bought mores shares in Y along the way, as level of share holdings where a factor in rights to annual proceeds from the management bonus pool from annual operations.Sort of like dividends. 

Then company Y was bought by WSP, a publicly traded company. My 188K of Y turned into 320K of WSP. 
But I no longer a need to hold so much, as bonus was not tied to stock ownership. so sold a bunch off. The stock I still own has an ACB of about $42. 

I still am buying about $2000 in shares a year at a discount via payroll deductions, with company paying a third of the share price.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm going to wait until either the end of the year 2022 or exactly one year from the start of this thread (ie. April 20, 2023) to tally up on "3 winners". Just a quick glimpse through the thread shows FTS, BCE and ENB leading.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

These old classic dividend payers have been doing well this year. Here are YTD performance figures:

BCE up 3.1%
TRP up 12.1%
FTS up 1.5%
ENB up 19.3%

All of these have beaten the TSX Composite which is down -3.5% YTD so far.


----------

